# Hood question for my 2008 Mini



## WVUMiniMan (Jan 20, 2012)

Will a 2008 Cooper S hood fit on a base model 2008 Mini Cooper? Anyone know where I can find one ( Chili Red color ) near North Carolina?


----------

